# Do not block this completely blocked panel



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Sawzall time?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

This one is still my favorite, because there's absolutely no excuse:









-John


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

MarkyMark said:


> Went to a job for a regular customer who had moved into a very old building the other day - saw this note from the fire marshal on one of the sub-panels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




Is the H O a hoarder? :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I wouldn't mind working on it if I had a touch of the runs.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Nothing new.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I wouldn't mind working on it if I had a touch of the runs.


It's the toidey at the Subway Peter D haunts.:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

480sparky said:


> It's the toidey at the Subway Peter D haunts.:laughing:


In that case I'd feel safer on a sani seat


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Love that baby blue rotary phone !

And in another pic , I really love the way they secured that 1" pvc.

I have seen as bad , and worse.

Sorry , back then I was not into taking pics , but I wish I had been.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Big John said:


> This one is still my favorite, because there's absolutely no excuse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least you've got a warm seat to work on the panel.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I've had to work in at least half of these panels!


----------

